

Google to customer: Go fuck yourself. In the cloud. - samstefan
http://www.zeldman.com/2013/03/18/cloudtastrophe/

======
px1999
Sounds like he needs to get himself an SPF DNS record (assuming his email is
at the linked domain).

Yes, his situation sucks, and it's also bad that seemingly no-one at Google
cares (though as was mentioned in the comments there, they do have phone +
email support for paying apps customers). It doesn't really sound like
Google's fault or problem, because raising whatever limit they have on his
account won't fix a problem with someone presumably using his misconfigured
domain to send spam, triggering the limit in the first place.

Of course, that doesn't change the fact that Google really doesn't seem to
value customer service.

------
Throwadev
Lame blog post. Totally wrong, and the user didn't go far enough to solve his
own problem. px1999's reply about SPF/DKIM setup should be looked at. If that
doesn't work, you can contact google and let them know the problem.

"The Cloud" as a robot that can't be interfered with by the operating company
is a stupid notion. If that were the case most cloud and SaaS companies would
go out of business because they'd never be able to fix problems that come up.
Most systems can be looked into, and can be tweaked in numerous ways.

